# Steering wheel audio controls



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Does it or doesn't it work...

My 2003 540 has the sport package and comes with the M Sport steering wheel. I'm trying to figure out how the "R/T" button works if at all. 

The manual says the R/T button is used to switch between the modes for Radio, Tape, CD or Phone. I have everything but the phone accessory, but nothing happens when I hit the button while any of the modes are working. The other buttons seem to work correctly.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

crete said:


> Does it or doesn't it work...
> 
> My 2003 540 has the sport package and comes with the M Sport steering wheel. I'm trying to figure out how the "R/T" button works if at all.
> 
> The manual says the R/T button is used to switch between the modes for Radio, Tape, CD or Phone. I have everything but the phone accessory, but nothing happens when I hit the button while any of the modes are working. The other buttons seem to work correctly.


It does nothing unless you have the phone. It would be nice if it switched between the various audio inputs, but it doesn't. All it does is switch between the Radio and Telephone, where Radio means whichever source you have selected via the dash-mounted buttons.

Bill


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

BillP said:


> It does nothing unless you have the phone. It would be nice if it switched between the various audio inputs, but it doesn't. All it does is switch between the Radio and Telephone, where Radio means whichever source you have selected via the dash-mounted buttons.
> Bill


I thought I had to have the phone but wasn't sure. So it is basically a toggle switch between the phone and radio.

Hmmmmm.. I wonder if there is anyone out there that might know how or if we can redirect the phone wiring to the CD and thus make it work within the radio modes itself?


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

crete said:


> I thought I had to have the phone but wasn't sure. So it is basically a toggle switch between the phone and radio.
> 
> Hmmmmm.. I wonder if there is anyone out there that might know how or if we can redirect the phone wiring to the CD and thus make it work within the radio modes itself?


Unfortunately, the signal is digital, not analog, so hacking the steering wheel controls is a lot more difficult than it would otherwise be.

Bill


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

BillP said:


> Unfortunately, the signal is digital, not analog, so hacking the steering wheel controls is a lot more difficult than it would otherwise be.


Check out the HackTheIBus group over on Yahoo! groups.


----------

